# SLM - Solis Minerals



## System (23 December 2021)

Solis Minerals is a mineral exploration company strategically focussed on exploring for, and (in future and subject to exploration success) developing, large scale copper and copper/gold projects in well-known and productive districts in Latin America.

The Company primarily selects projects with an existing mineral endowment indicated by historic exploration, with the goal of accessing untapped value via the application of modern and systematic exploration methods and expertise.

The Company's three key projects are:

the *Mostazal Project* located in the Atacama region of Chile - The Company has recently acquired an option to earn up to a 100% interest in the project for staged payments totalling US$5 million over four years, along with staged work expenditures totalling US$5 million;
the *Ilo Este* and *Ilo Norte Projects*, prospective for copper and gold and located within southern Peru’s coastal copper belt. The Company acquired a 100% interest in the projects from Latin Resources in 2018.
The Company has recently withdrawn from its Saskatchewan Project (in which it had previously earned a 50% interest) and has recently wholly divested its historical Mexican projects through the sale of its Mexican subsidiaries pursuant to contracts dated 6 October 2021.

It is anticipated that SLM will list on the ASX during December 2021.






						Solis Minerals Ltd. | Home
					






					solisminerals.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 December 2021)

*Listing date*24 December 2021 11:00 AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://solisminerals.com/
+1 (604) 209-1658*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*CHESS Depositary Interests*Security code*SLM*Capital to be Raised*$6,000,000*Expected offer close date*10 December 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Euroz Hartleys Limited (Lead Manager).


----------



## Swervin Mervin (8 February 2022)

Grabbed a few at 25c today. Got a bit of interest into the close. Hopefully goes on with the job tomorrow


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 February 2022)

> Copper sulphides, sometimes locally abundant, have been observed during logging of the first two holes completed from surface down to 362m (in hole 1) and 444m (in hole 2), as part of an initial 2,000m diamond drilling program at the flagship Mostazal Copper Project in Chile. Solis’ maiden drill program is targeting both near surface manto-style copper mineralisation and an interpreted primary copper porphyry mineralisation feeder structure at depth.



won't it be nationalised?


----------

